# Mt. Snow



## jetboy1004 (Aug 3, 2004)

General \ Very specalized question for anyone who can answer it. I am a part of the growing skier base that is using their RV to maximize their skiing time and experience. I live in nj. But I've bought the ASC Bronze season pass and I'm figuring on doing most of my skiinig at Mt. snow. So, Here's the real question. What is the best place to store an RV, so that it could be used on weekends at Mt. snow?? If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.  I would even store it at a private residance of someone wanted to make some money that way.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't know the answer to the RV question, but be sure that it can handle temps near zero (waterlines and what not).  Why not drive the extra couple hours to Killington and ski a bigger mountain?  Haven't been to Mt Snow...was going to go on my 2000-2001 ASC pass, but was told that I did not miss much.


----------



## jetboy1004 (Aug 16, 2004)

We've RV'd at mount snow before...So, the RV can definately handle it. Spent 5 Days over new years last year.....What a  great way to spend New Years!!

Why don't I go to killington?? Well, I guess because Mt. snow is alot more RV freindly. They've got electric hookups right at the base of the mountain, Killington doesn't. The only provisions Killington has is a parking lot about 5 Miles from the mountain that you can park your RV at. But no electrical hookup, which you kinda need. Plus Mt. snow allows use of the hot tub and sauna at the snow lake lodge, which you can walk to after a hard day skiing. It's like having a slope side condo....to go    I'd definately go to killington if they made the same kind of arrangements.
 And as far as the mountain goes...I love Mt. Snow!! Their is tons of terrain that is plenty satisifying to me. Killington is bigger, but...Mt. snow definately satisfies. Mt. snow has a great feel to the place. Alot more like a family run operation than the mas produced\marketed glitzy killington. Their both great mountains and I'd split my time between both of them If K had the same RV accomadations. I can't say enough how I appreciate Mt. snow allowing RV'ers to fully enjoy the RV lifestyle. Without great destinations.....RV'ing isn't much fun. And Mt. Snow IS definately a Great RV destination for people who choose to use their RV to Ski.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow--they let you camp out there and use the facilities?  You're right Jetboy, that's a no brainer!!    :lol:  Good deal!  Do they charge you to stay at their lot?


----------



## aschir01 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am looking into taking a RV to Mt. Snow for a long weekend and would like more details about the RV hookup and hot tub and pool useage. Thanks for any help.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2006)

AMAC2233 said:
			
		

> Hi



Hello, was there a particular reason that you bumped this old thread just to say hi?  Not a really good first post....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 19, 2006)

Cool old thread..Does anyone use an RV to bring to the Mt? I have thought of this but never though there was a hook-up one could plug into? Another problem I see is driving them in the snow. I guess you would have to wait out the bad weather before driving.


----------

